# Palit GeForce GTS 450 Sonic Platinum 1 GB



## W1zzard (Sep 12, 2010)

Palit's GeForce GTS 450 Sonic Platinum comes with 1 GB of fast GDDR5 memory and offers the highest clock rates of the GTS 450 cards we tested today. Running at 932 MHz core and 1000 MHz memory it is able to deliver performance higher than the AMD Radeon HD 5770.

*Show full review*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have this card and the fan has died. Could anyone recommend a replacement for this specific card?

I know its thread necro but its better than starting a new thread.


----------



## Disparia (Jun 25, 2012)

If you remove that sticker, is it a couple screws holding the fan motor?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jizzler said:


> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTS_450_Sonic/images/cooler1_small.jpg
> 
> If you remove that sticker, is it a couple screws holding the fan motor?



Hmmm I will do that as soon as I get home. If the fan is replaceable then that would be awesome. The fan right now turns but like skips around and is only barely turning.

I can also take a video of it if you guys wanna see what its doing.


----------



## gopal (Jul 12, 2012)

Worst GPU i ever buyed!
Died in 40 minutes!


----------



## Elmo (Jul 12, 2012)

So after a good 2 years + the caps blew off.. and i emailed palit and they said that is my problem and they wont replace it even if i payed this was a few years back , their support is terrible


----------

